# New Pouch Idea



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Okay I have thought of this one on my very own. Have not seen any like it. Tell me your thoughts.


















There are not any back pictures however the straps criss cross in the back. I am very pleased with my design and I LOVE it. I don't have pics of the Chi's in it, but each of them likes it!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Its nice, its a bit similar to my pet a roo one which also crosses over the back and also has a waist band, very comfortable.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Similar, but I am using a lot of the ideas and techniques for baby slings.It has the aluminum ring as a decorative peice. Mine criss crosses in the back and attaches half way and then criss crosses again through some hooks to hold it in place. So you actually see two x's on the back. I have not figured out how I want to handle the left over parts of the strap but at this point I just tie it. 

Cute pouch though.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Although i do like the shoulder type carriers for looks,I find these styles much more comfortable for me rather than having to carry my babies in a shoulder bag which tend to make one or the other of my shoulders ache. I also covered a baby front carrier ( pic) ,another i used is a snuggler winter bag type but i removed the legs.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

You covered a baby carrier? Thats cool. I realize there are TONS of similar items, but glad that all of ours are unique in their own way. So do you sew your own? Isn't it fun coming up with neat new things? My friend makes baby slings, baby carriers and baby pouches...you know the kind you home make vs going to the store and buying them, and I loved the ring on the sling and thought, I bet if I used that as decor on mine it would be cute, so I came up with a basic front carrier with a slight twist and its pretty neat. Its not as expensive as the ones in the store and if I can save money on these little expensive Chi's, I will! YA know?!  Anything for the babies! LOL


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes its a baby carrier,i just sewed the leg holes up and covered it.I like making the girls things, i make their harness's and their sweaters and snuggle bags.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Yea I make mine their dresses and I am going to attempt to make a harness  I make Jammies and shirts and vests, etc...I love it but I get so wrapped up in it REALLY easy! I love your stuff btw!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks, its nice to make them.You are clever too making all those.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks!  I will get some more pics of the pouch this weekend!  I bought some more rings and have tons of fabric...I am SO excited!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

thats too cute--


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

I like your new pouch design!!!!!!! That's a keeper!


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks SO much I plan to make more. 

BTW did you get your pouch worked out?!


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

Sewing for my furbabies is an addition. I usually make them a new outfit every weekend. They have an ENTIRE closet just for their clothes, harnesses, totebags and even an emergency pack. I haunt the fabric section at Walmart and the girls there know I will be buying my "usual" 1/2 yard! They laugh at me for getting such a small amount.

I give the scraps to my sister and she uses it to make make furbaby quilts. Needless to say the girls have about a dozen blankets and quilts and pillows also.

We have always kept our human ememgency packs in the hall closet ready "just in case" and now we have one for the furbabies. After seeing all the problems from last year's storms I made up my mind that we would be PREPARED and NO WAY would we leave without the babies.

My hubby is in complete agreement with that and said that if the furbabies can't go then he doesn't NEED to go either.


----------

